# Lids?



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

What type of lids do you use? I got some brand new ball lids, and last night after sanitizing in boiling water there was a plastic film peeling off the top... ew!!


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Call Ball and ask about it. I use Ball and that has never happened.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Lids aren't boiled to sanitize anymore. Box says to simmer. . .it was changed a few years ago, but was new to me last year I think. That's the only thing I could think of as to why the peeling. Maybe??


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Never had that happen to me either.
I agree call Ball.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I vote with the others, worth a phone call.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Eh, not worth my time for $2.50. I think the box was faulty. 

So new canning rules are to wash lids in hot soapy water. Way easier.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

They (Ball) have been having some real issues with the new style lids. Lots of complaints, enough that the setup a call line for people. Biggest complaint is that the kids are popping off
Within a couple of weeks. Good reason not to store with the rings. False seal and bacteria is growing in the jars. I've had some just pop off my jam in about the three week Mark. A lot of people losing a lot of food. I would be livid if they failed with my meats.

Also reports of lids rusting inside after being used and lots of warping etc.


----------



## Tiani Heider (Sep 8, 2017)

Ut oh, I just ran 88 pints of smoked salmon, using a new "18 month" lid the case advertised. Have I just lost it all?? We had four non seals-likely due to my helper not wiping the rims carefully enough, and one other I found after a few days, which I might have missed before.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I use lids and rings to make tartlets, miniature cheesecakes,pies for the freezer and donate for charities.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Tiani Heider said:


> Ut oh, I just ran 88 pints of smoked salmon, using a new "18 month" lid the case advertised. Have I just lost it all?? We had four non seals-likely due to my helper not wiping the rims carefully enough, and one other I found after a few days, which I might have missed before.


 I'd keep an eye on them, store with the lid off, and don't stack them. Just to make sure you catch any spoilage.

I haven't had anymore trouble with the lids peeling since I stopped boiling them to sterilize. Now I just wash them with hot soapy water.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I would follow advice above. Just watch carefully. I just don't see how they aren't liable for this issue. Whole forums covering this issue. I sure hope you don't have problems. People are even showing rust inside the lids. Crazy


----------

